# Best All-In-One Nano Tank



## Sneakerpimp

I'm trying to decide between a few aquarium systems to use for a breeder and nursery. I need two, so I could just buy two of the same system if one stands out above the others. Also would like to know if the tanks should be different shapes.

So far I've found Fluval spec v, current solo 5g, fluval spec 3 and topfin 5g.

Also Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium (4 Gallon) - $175

Advice would be awesome.

Fluval spec v - $100 CAD








Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium 4g ) - $145








Current USA Solo 5g - $100








Topfin 5g - $50








Marineland silhouette 3g - $100


----------



## geealexg

Nice that you are interested in nano tanks!

Personal thoughts:
I personally use Fluval Spec series tanks, because they provide the best filtration system out of the many all-in-one nano tank options (I overstock them with nano shrimp/fish species) and the tanks are widely available in local pet stores. Fluval also has other nano tanks, but the Fluval CHI has poor lighting and the Fluval EDGE is hard to maintain because there is a small opening to access the inside of the tank. The Topfin and Fluval Spec also have a longer surface area which will provide more horizontal swimming space for keeping fish/shrimp. However, I know that the Eheim Aquastyle tanks have slightly higher wattage lighting for plants, and the SOLO tank has an interesting multi-colored lighting feature with a remote.

Pros:
- Excellent integrated filtration (it can easily fit extra Purigen, filter floss, additional biomedia)
- Very long surface area (lots of horizontal swimming room for livestock, unlike nano cubes from Eheim or Current)
- Built-in sump that hides the equipment well
- Very sleek design (you can remove the top cover to make it look like a rimless tank)

Current cons that I personally find with the Fluval Spec tanks:
- Lower wattage lighting (this was not a major issue for me because I do low-tech environments, but there are many lighting mods or upgrades that you can do to make it a high tech tank with CO2 injection)
- You need to find a suitable heater that can fit in the built-in filter sump (I use the Marineland ones from J & L Aquatics, or you can use the Hydor mini ones that can be found online). 
- Water flow can be overpowered for Bettas and slow-moving fish, but you can reduce the flow settings or add some filter floss in the nozzle
- I have to put some fine mesh over the filter intake and grill to prevent suicidal/adventurous baby shrimp from making a home inside the filter

*This is a very useful website, product review, & mod guide to the Fluval Spec Nano Tanks:*
Spec-Tanks - dedicated to the nano aquarist

Here are some pictures of my current setups with the Fluval Spec Nano Tanks:
Twin Fluval Spec V Low-tech Nano Tanks - The Planted Tank Forum












































Purchase locations:
- Fluval Spec Series tanks can be found in almost any pet store in the Lower Mainland or online
- Solo 5g and Eheim Aquastyle can be found at J & L Aquatics in Burnaby
- Topfin brand nano tanks can be found online mainly, but they may appear at Petsmart.

Notes:
Since you are planning to do a *nursery/breeding tank*, I am assuming that you are focusing on the health of baby fish/shrimp instead of primarily high-tech plants. You should choose a nano-tank that offers the *best filtration system* and *horizontal swimming space*, instead of choosing a tank only because it has nice aesthetics or high lighting wattage for plants.


----------



## Reckon

I look forward to your research on these tanks. I think where you get your value from these set ups are lighting, filter, and thickness of glass.

The Topfin sure looks as good as any of the others and if its lighting and filtration is decent, for the price I'd buy it just for farming shrimp.

If you're looking to grow a nice carpet then I guess then you have to give it more thought as to what other all-in-one can help you accomplish that.

I suppose there is also the element of quality. Something that Eheim tends to get the nod for. Their bent glass design is nice too - but $125 more for those?!

I also pondered Nano tanks here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/nano-tanks-dymax-iq-aqueon-evolve-eheim-aquastyle-fluval-chi-spec-etc-100825/
There were some great conversations on the topic then....

Marineland does a couple nice looking units too:
Contour: http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Contour-Glass-Aquarium-5-Gallon/dp/B00GOFS8P4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_199_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=51bjbWnSsqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1F6VW606A2A4C0GF8HA2
Portrait: http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-ML90609-Portrait-Aquarium-5-Gallon/dp/B00O8SZTKQ










April mentioned the BiOrb, also comes with bent glass - looks great. Here's a review of the product:
http://homeaquaria.com/review-biorb-flow-aquarium/


----------



## April

I have had a spec 5 for about 3 years. Never a problem with it and I overstock as I sell nano fish out of it. I had 145 Galaxy , and at least 12 or more Pygmy cories and a lot of shrimp and not a problem. 
Biorb are very nice but very costly. The filter replacement is about 16.00. I sell the biorbs but not that one. 
The spec you never need to replace the sponge or bio bag. I took the carbon out and added a second bag of bio rings . 
I'm not sure biorb is glass...maybe that one.. I'd have to check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneakerpimp

April said:


> I have had a spec 5 for about 3 years. Never a problem with it and I overstock as I sell nano fish out of it. I had 145 Galaxy , and at least 12 or more Pygmy cories and a lot of shrimp and not a problem.
> Biorb are very nice but very costly. The filter replacement is about 16.00. I sell the biorbs but not that one.
> The spec you never need to replace the sponge or bio bag. I took the carbon out and added a second bag of bio rings .
> I'm not sure biorb is glass...maybe that one.. I'd have to check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, sounds like a pretty reliable tank. Could add a bag of purigen instead of carbon. I bet you would get some great filtration with that setup. I heard you need pristine water quality(daily water changes) for breeding galaxy's and badis as well I think. I don't imagine Killifish are that demanding based on their natural environment.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

geealexg said:


> Nice that you are interested in nano tanks!
> 
> Personal thoughts:
> I personally use Fluval Spec series tanks, because they provide the best filtration system out of the many all-in-one nano tank options (I overstock them with nano shrimp/fish species) and the tanks are widely available in local pet stores. Fluval also has other nano tanks, but the Fluval CHI has poor lighting and the Fluval EDGE is hard to maintain because there is a small opening to access the inside of the tank. The Topfin and Fluval Spec also have a longer surface area which will provide more horizontal swimming space for keeping fish/shrimp. However, I know that the Eheim Aquastyle tanks have slightly higher wattage lighting for plants, and the SOLO tank has an interesting multi-colored lighting feature with a remote.


Excellent rundown of the tank man! Pretty much have to get one now haha. It's funny, I've already been lurking your thread on the planted forum. You've got some great talent! And nice choice of fish, that myanmar dario is sweet! Is it like a rare badis or something? J & L doesnt list the current solo online. Have you seen it in-store? I didn't know they had a store so close to me. How is it? Do they carry fish?


----------



## geealexg

Thanks for your compliments! I don't think it is talent or skill, because anyone can do these nano tank setups. I just like to experiment with cheap used Fluval spec kits without spending lots of money on a CO2 setup or ADA tank.

April's AQUARIUM sells those Darios. Hopefully she gets more shipments of them which also include females.

Don't keep it with Dwarf shrimp. From my experience, I realized that it was an evil shrimp assassin.

The Black Tiger Dario (Dario hysginon 'Myanmar') is closely related to the more commonly known Scarlet Badis (Dario dario), but it has an interesting black head pattern and it grows slightly larger than the Scarlet Badis. It is native to Burma/Myanmar, while Scarlet Badis is native to India.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/dario-sp-myanmar/

J & L Aquatics doesn't sell freshwater livestock (except Tropica 1,2Grow emersed plants, but they have decent deals on freshwater supplies/equipment. They had a Current USA Solo tank in a box when I saw it last time, but they always have regular stocks of Eheim Aquastyle tanks.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Searching through the Vancouver Craigslist makes me jealous. One spec v on there and about ten edges. Pretty clear that tank would be a mistake lol. There's a pair of 
nothobranchius rachovii killifish for $50 in Burnaby and I want them. Would you say the CPD's are the most expensive smaller fw fish in your area? Have you breed fish before or are the myanmar's your first? Sorry for all the questions, when I start researching something I get obsessed with knowledge lol.


----------



## outsider

Sneakerpimp said:


> Searching through the Vancouver Craigslist makes me jealous. One spec v on there and about ten edges. Pretty clear that tank would be a mistake lol. There's a pair of
> nothobranchius rachovii killifish for $50 in Burnaby and I want them. Would you say the CPD's are the most expensive smaller fw fish in your area? Have you breed fish before or are the myanmar's your first? Sorry for all the questions, when I start researching something I get obsessed with knowledge lol.


Edge is a beautiful tank, however should only be considered if owner isn't playing to do live plants, move fish around. (Pain in the rear if you want to catch something.)

CPD is more expensive due to high demand, however I do know a forum member whom has breed CPD. I have though about breeding CPD, but I can't sex them.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I have Eheim and the Fluval Flora/Ebi tanks and they both work great. I love the Eheim for its LED (vs the small expensive to replace compact fluorescent on the Fluval), but if you get an upgraded version with the LED, then both are good all-in-ones. My nanos are always overstocked without an issue. I fill with Hydroton (instead of bioballs or sponges) and keep floating plants like duckweek on the surface to suck up nutrients which can then be fed to my fancy goldfish. Very efficient biological way to keep these tiny tanks running smooth and control your nutrient load.


----------



## guppygeorge

Sneakerpimp said:


> Searching through the Vancouver Craigslist makes me jealous. One spec v on there and about ten edges. Pretty clear that tank would be a mistake lol. There's a pair of
> nothobranchius rachovii killifish for $50 in Burnaby and I want them.


If you want any nothobranchius killies,including the rachovis, send me a p.m. Our club, The Vancouver Area Killifish Club (VAKC) have some great breeders that keep nothos, and will sell them to you for FAR LESS than $50.00 a pair......
P.M. SENT Thanks, George.......


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Just found a barley used spec v. Lady bought it for 160 to save a few guppies her niece couldn't take care of or something. Was asking 100, I said I could do 80. Probably could have gone lower, but kind of sucks for her.


----------



## guppygeorge

Sneakerpimp said:


> Just found a barley used spec v. Lady bought it for 160 to save a few guppies her niece couldn't take care of or something. Was asking 100, I said I could do 80. Probably could have gone lower, but kind of sucks for her.


Did you buy it ??


----------



## knucklehead

Been also wanting to get into this nano tank setups. It's just that I can't accept that for such a small tank it costs a bit when one can buy a slightly larger sized tank. Just waiting for a good deal for one and will definitely be getting into this.


----------



## wslam

I got my Spec V on craigslist for $60 with a free stand and tons of equipment/food/water conditioner. Stock light was a bit rusted and some LEDS didn't work, but a still a great deal. It's so sleek and the filter is customizable and heater can be hidden. Great tank.


----------



## architeuthis

I checked out the Spec V yesterday. Nice tank.
I'm now trying to rearrange my desk at work to see if I can fit 1 in. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Found this 8.5g biocube w. mounting bracket for 60, but talked him down to 40. Good deal?


----------



## Sneakerpimp

guppygeorge said:


> Did you buy it ??


Yep, it's like brand new and she didn't meantion it, but it came with a mini marina heater. Great looking little tank.


----------



## geealexg

This is why I hoard Fluval Spec tanks in Vancouver.


----------



## knucklehead

geealexg said:


> This is why I hoard Fluval Spec tanks in Vancouver.


Never had the chance to come across one at that price. If I did I would've been all over it.


----------



## Atom

I have a Spec V I'm willing to part with if someone wants to make me a decent offer. Light doesn't work anymore and no filter, but otherwise good condition. It's an interesting tank for sure. I also have the aquastyle 4 that may be missing some parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Oh, now I'm sad...


----------



## geealexg

Sneakerpimp said:


> Searching through the Vancouver Craigslist makes me jealous. One spec v on there and about ten edges. Pretty clear that tank would be a mistake lol. There's a pair of
> nothobranchius rachovii killifish for $50 in Burnaby and I want them. Would you say the CPD's are the most expensive smaller fw fish in your area? Have you breed fish before or are the myanmar's your first? Sorry for all the questions, when I start researching something I get obsessed with knowledge lol.


I find it more easier to breed shrimp than to breed freshwater fish in a nano tank. I also agree that CPDs are the most expensive freshwater nano-fish in my area, Breeding Endler Livebearers (Poecilia wingei) is much easier than breeding other types of nano-fish, because they produce live young. I find that every time the CPDs start spawning, the other fish in the tank eat the eggs.


----------



## guppygeorge

geealexg said:


> This is why I hoard Fluval Spec tanks in Vancouver.


Hi there. I have just been generously gifted a beautiful used spec v, but I am missing the transformer for the led light. Since you "hoard Fluval Spec tanks in Vancouver", I was wondering if you have either a spare transformer or complete led light with transformer ? Or would you suggest an upgrade in the lighting ? And if so, do you have any suggestions. I know that some feel that the "stock" led that comes with this tank is in-adequate for some aquaria use ...... ie. plants, but as I am planning to use this tank for breeding shrimp, my feelings are that the led that comes with the tank is adequate for my purposes.


----------



## shift

I'm a fan of the innovative marine tanks. I have two of them now


----------



## guppygeorge

geealexg said:


> Nice that you are interested in nano tanks!
> 
> Personal thoughts:
> 
> - You need to find a suitable heater that can fit in the built-in filter sump (I use the Marineland ones from J & L Aquatics, or you can use the Hydor mini ones that can be found online).
> - I have to put some fine mesh over the filter intake and grill to prevent suicidal/adventurous baby shrimp from making a home inside the filter.


Checking out J&L's site I see that the lowest wattage Marineland they have is 50. Is this the one you use ? I would prefer lower wattage if possible. I am thinking 25 would be ideal  Also, how has the "fine mesh over the filter intake" worked out with the shrimp ? Thanks, George


----------



## architeuthis

The local Pet Culture has 2 in stock.
I may have to brave the Boxing Day shopping craze for the first time in 30 years to see if I can get one.
If I can't I may have to do another frog tank.


----------



## wslam

guppygeorge said:


> Checking out J&L's site I see that the lowest wattage Marineland they have is 50. Is this the one you use ? I would prefer lower wattage if possible. I am thinking 25 would be ideal  Also, how has the "fine mesh over the filter intake" worked out with the shrimp ? Thanks, George


Get this one! I have the 50W (same size) fit into the pump section.

http://www.amazon.ca/Hydor-25W-Subm...?ie=UTF8&qid=1450984919&sr=8-3&keywords=hydor


----------



## Sneakerpimp

geealexg said:


> I find it more easier to breed shrimp than to breed freshwater fish in a nano tank.


What makes you say this?


----------



## geealexg

Hey 'guppygoerge', I don't have any spare stock LED lights to give away, but:

Someone is selling a Fluval Spec LED light here:
Fluval Spec V Stock LED light

These are great alternatives or upgrades to the stock Fluval Spec V light
Options for Fluval Spec Light Upgrade


----------



## geealexg

Sneakerpimp said:


> What makes you say this?


I just think that dwarf shrimp or small live bearers like Endlers are more prolific breeders than most fish and they don't eat their young. It is hard to breed egg scatterers like most nano fish, tetras, or danios (e.g. CPDs), because you have to separate the adults from the fry. If you are actually trying to make a profit from breeding livestock, selling shrimp is much easier and more productive in my opinion.


----------



## geealexg

That's the exact same heater that I use for the Fluval Spec tanks. The fine mesh is working really well in preventing baby shrimp from getting sucked in. I should start a new tank journal soon that would help show how I set up a Fluval Spec nano tank.


----------



## guppygeorge

geealexg said:


> That's the exact same heater that I use for the Fluval Spec tanks. The fine mesh is working really well in preventing baby shrimp from getting sucked in. I should start a new tank journal soon that would help show how I set up a Fluval Spec nano tank.


I apologize, but I'm just a bit confused now......too much good info on this thread. When you say "the exact same heater that I use....." are you alluding to the marineland 50 watt ? Exactly what us the "fine mesh" that you are referring to and here did you get it. Thanks. George


----------



## geealexg

guppygeorge said:


> I apologize, but I'm just a bit confused now......too much good info on this thread. When you say "the exact same heater that I use....." are you alluding to the marineland 50 watt ? Exactly what us the "fine mesh" that you are referring to and here did you get it. Thanks. George


I use the 50 Watt Marineland "Precision" model ones from J&L Aquatics. However, you can also get the 25watt Hydor ones online in Amazon.

This is the filter mesh that I attached over the filter intake grills. Nano Filter Fine Foam Pad | A457 | Filter Media | Fluval

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## April

If you put slot of moss in the bottom of dense low plant you can pull the plants to another little shrimp tank or tiny 2.5 gallon tank and if you see slae I g activity pull the plants and you will get fry hatching. I moved bolbitis tony shrimp tank and got fry hatching . They were Gertrude fry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge

geealexg said:


> I use the 50 Watt Marineland "Precision" model ones from J&L Aquatics. However, you can also get the 25watt Hydor ones online in Amazon. This is the filter mesh that I attached over the filter intake grills. Nano Filter Fine Foam Pad | A457 | Filter Media | Fluval Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


Thanks for all of the info. on the heaters and the mesh/foam pads. Both heaters sound like good fits. Merry Christmas to you as well, and all the best for a Healthy and Happy 2016.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Also have a line on two used oceanic bio cube systems.

A 14g listed for $180, but he will do $120

Also a 29g w. stand listed at $125. Haven't made an offer yet.

Both seller's know nothing about the tanks and are likely just trying to get rid of someone else's tank. Both in great condition.

Could be interesting options...


----------



## dcee604

architeuthis said:


> The local Pet Culture has 2 in stock.
> I may have to brave the Boxing Day shopping craze for the first time in 30 years to see if I can get one.
> If I can't I may have to do another frog tank.


I went there yesterday (the one in Coquitlam) because it's just around the corner from where I live, but no Fluvals were on sale! Regular price only, $129.99.
.


----------



## guppygeorge

Sneakerpimp said:


> Also have a line on two used oceanic bio cube systems. A 14g listed for $180, but he will do $120Also a 29g w. stand listed at $125. Haven't made an offer yet. Both seller's know nothing about the tanks and are likely just trying to get rid of someone else's tank. Both in great condition.Could be interesting options...
> View attachment 110561


Interested in the 29. Could you p.m. me the contact information ?


----------



## architeuthis

dcee604 said:


> I went there yesterday (the one in Coquitlam) because it's just around the corner from where I live, but no Fluvals were on sale! Regular price only, $129.99.
> .


The one out here in Chilliwack had the Spec V for $109.99. Same price as before Christmas.


----------



## guppygeorge

Looking for suggestions from "geealexg" and the rest of you guys who are breeding shrimp in the spec v's  What substrates are you using ?


----------



## guppygeorge

I see that J&L have the marineland 50's on for $23 and change on their boxing day sales :bigsmile: Great price. When you consider the current exchange rate, that's pretty much cheaper than anywhere ( amazon, e-bay, Kens et.al ) in the USA. I'll drop by King Ed tomorrow, talk to Ron, and see their price


----------



## battmanh

guppygeorge said:


> Looking for suggestions from "geealexg" and the rest of you guys who are breeding shrimp in the spec v's  What substrates are you using ?


I use ADA Amazonia as a substrate for my shrimp tank. They're happily breeding  just found a berried one on Christmas actually! Good luck George!


----------



## architeuthis

Picked up a Spec V for my office today. 
Just have to decide what to keep in it now.
Any suggestions on substrate for a planted tank?


----------



## Reckon

architeuthis said:


> Picked up a Spec V for my office today.
> Just have to decide what to keep in it now.
> Any suggestions on substrate for a planted tank?


Depends on what type of plants you intend to keep in it. If you are simply keeping easy low light plants then you can practically use anything for substrate as these plants will get their nutrients from the fish poop. I personally think small river rocks or pool filter sand look great for such a situation.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

architeuthis said:


> Picked up a Spec V for my office today.
> Just have to decide what to keep in it now.
> Any suggestions on substrate for a planted tank?


I think I'm going to try caribsea instant aquarium sand. You don't rinse it and it's an all in one water treatment. I would say go with sand, it's better for plants than gravel and easier to work with than dirt. Fish that spend time on the substrate seem to like it too.

With sand, ferts, excel, and high light you could grow anything.


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations on your Spec V! For substrate, I always like Eco Complete (black). It seems to hold plants well, too. 

I've also tried Caribsea black sand, I think it was Tahitian moon or something like that. I don't know if they still sell it. It's very pretty.


----------



## geealexg

guppygeorge said:


> Looking for suggestions from "geealexg" and the rest of you guys who are breeding shrimp in the spec v's  What substrates are you using ?


If you are planning to breed CRS/CBS bee, tiger shrimp, taiwan shrimp, etc. (Caridina cantonensis), then use ADA Amazania or Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder, because they help lower the pH and buffer the water to make it more suitable for soft water shrimp. I personally use Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder because it leeches less ammonia than ADA substrates.

For Sulawesi shrimp (e.g. Red Goldflake Shrimp, Harlequin Shrimp, and Cardinal Shrimp, etc.), higher pH needs to be maintained. These shrimp don't really fare too well in our Lower Mainland Water, because we have soft water from Glacier runoff and not underground aquifers.

For regular cherry shrimp, etc. (Neocaridina species), any substrate should be fine as long as they don't cause any drastic pH/water hardness changes. Eco-complete, gravel, sand, etc. would be fine for those shrimp.

And don't even think about trying to breed Amano shrimp haha! I think their babies (larval stage) need brackish water.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

^ which shrimp species are the most profitable? Might start a shrimp-op. I don't think I can keep those smaller ornamental shrimp with badis.

Im thinkin this one.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

guppygeorge said:


> Interested in the 29. Could you p.m. me the contact information ?


Sorry, already bought it. It was actually 20g. About a decade old with 4 years of use.


----------



## geealexg

Sneakerpimp said:


> ^ which shrimp species are the most profitable? Might start a shrimp-op. I don't think I can keep those smaller ornamental shrimp with badis.
> 
> Im thinkin this one.
> View attachment 111218


Honestly, I don't trust any dwarf shrimp species with Badis. They are evil shrimp assassin of baby shrimp and actively hunt anything that is live food, so I keep my Badis species in a separate Fluval Spec tank with larger Amano Shrimp (Caridina multidentata). The shrimp in your picture is a Red/Blue Rili Shrimp which is a variant of Cherry Shrimp (Neocardina davidi).

Check out this money making guide on shrimp breeding:
http://aquariuminfo.org/makingmoney.html

I think the most profitable shrimp species are Neocaridina variants like bloody mary, black phantom, and blue dreams, because they breed much faster than CRS/CBS, have higher birth rates, and are easier to take care of (unlike Taiwan Bees, Sulawesi, etc.). They also sell for a very decent price and there is a lot of demand for locally-bred ones. If you ever breed any of them, I would be interested in buying some!


----------



## guppygeorge

geealexg said:


> Honestly, I don't trust any dwarf shrimp species with Badis. They are evil shrimp assassin of baby shrimp and actively hunt anything that is live food, so I keep my Badis species in a separate Fluval Spec tank with larger Amano Shrimp (Caridina multidentata). The shrimp in your picture is a Red/Blue Rili Shrimp which is a variant of Cherry Shrimp (Neocardina davidi).
> 
> Check out this money making guide on shrimp breeding:
> http://aquariuminfo.org/makingmoney.html[/URL
> 
> I think the most profitable shrimp species are Neocaridina variants like bloody mary, black phantom, and blue dreams, because they breed much faster than CRS/CBS, have higher birth rates, and are easier to take care of (unlike Taiwan Bees, Sulawesi, etc.). They also sell for a very decent price and there is a lot of demand for locally-bred ones. If you ever breed any of them, I would be interested in buying some!




Thanks geealexg.......lots of great info.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Awesome, can't believe you could make decent money with shrimp. I would imagine the initial start-up cost would be high. Buying quality stock would be the most important part. I was thinking of doing the same with guppies and dropping a hundred for a couple of top quality breeds. I did find a few Canadian online stores that sell theses exotic shrimp. Any recommendations for where to buy?

Anyway, grade SSS posting man!


----------



## architeuthis

Had the Spec V set up for a couple of days to test out how the heater I have for it will work out.
I took it down today and will set it up at work on Monday.
I still have to decide on substrate and what to keep in it. Betta, shrimp or what.
I've been thinking of going high tech planted with it. Not sure.


----------



## architeuthis

Picked up some substrate today. 
Decided to go with Flourite black sand.
I really like the look.
I haven't used sand before so it's something new.
Just have to wait for the dust to settle in the tank.


----------



## wslam

architeuthis said:


> Picked up some substrate today.
> Decided to go with Flourite black sand.
> I really like the look.
> I haven't used sand before so it's something new.
> Just have to wait for the dust to settle in the tank.


Excited to see some pictures once its set up!


----------



## architeuthis

Now I have to find some ammonia so I can start cycling the tank.
Definitely have to look into replacing the light.
Mine doesn't seem like it would work even for low light plants.
geealexg's beautiful Spec V's look so much brighter than my tank does. .


----------



## geealexg

Converting old, secondhand Fluval Spec Tanks into miniature ecosystems
- 1x Fluval Spec III Betta/Boraras Tank 
- 2x Fluval Spec II Dwarf Shrimp Tanks (One currently a work in progress)
- 3x Fluval Spec V Community Tanks - Australia/Oceania (Peacock Goby/Rainbowfish/Killifish), South America (Tetras), Southeast Asia (Danios/Badis)

Latest Fluval Spec V Aquascape: Riparian Riverstream Nano Biotope (Southeast Asia) with Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Scarlet Badis

















And CRS/CBS shrimp can actually breed in a 2 Gallon Fluval Spec tank (~5-10 new babies per month). 









New 2 Gallon Fluval Spec Aquascape coming soon...(leftside of current Fluval Spec 2G shrimp tank). Proposed plants: pearlweed (hemianthus micranthemoides) and monte carlo (micranthemum umbrosum). Proposed hardscape: fossilized wood with mini pellia/fissidens moss.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

geealexg said:


> Converting old, secondhand Fluval Spec Tanks into miniature ecosystems
> - 1x Fluval Spec III Betta/Boraras Tank
> - 2x Fluval Spec II Dwarf Shrimp Tanks (One currently a work in progress)
> - 3x Fluval Spec V Community Tanks - Australia/Oceania (Peacock Goby/Rainbowfish/Killifish), South America (Tetras), Southeast Asia (Danios/Badis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Fluval Spec V Aquascape: Riparian Riverstream Nano Biotope (Southeast Asia) with Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Scarlet Badis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And CRS/CBS shrimp can actually breed in a 2 Gallon Fluval Spec tank (~5-10 new babies per month).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 2 Gallon Fluval Spec Aquascape coming soon...(leftside of current Fluval Spec 2G shrimp tank). Proposed plants: pearlweed (hemianthus micranthemoides) and monte carlo (micranthemum umbrosum). Proposed hardscape: fossilized wood with mini pellia/fissidens moss.


Very nice.

How are the emerald dwarf danios compared to CPD's in colouring and behavior?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Wow, that is definitely one of the nicest sets of nano- ecosystem tanks I've seen. Awesome job geealexg


----------



## Morainy

I found that the Specs' lights worked well enough in the 2 gallon tanks for low light plants. But if you'd like to replace it, I saw some LED lights for nano tanks at Aquariums West that looked pretty amazing. Not sure what the prices were. They also had some Fluval Ebi lights for sale there. Those are fluorescent, which I find work very well. You might be able to get one of those second hand inexpensively as many people switch to higher power lights. I found the Fluval Ebi lights to be pretty much perfect for tanks up to 9 gallons. (I tried them on my Specs, too.) I never had any problem with algae with them. 

However, you might find that your Spec light works just fine, especially in a room with a bit of natural daylight.


----------



## architeuthis

Morainy said:


> I found that the Specs' lights worked well enough in the 2 gallon tanks for low light plants. But if you'd like to replace it, I saw some LED lights for nano tanks at Aquariums West that looked pretty amazing. Not sure what the prices were. They also had some Fluval Ebi lights for sale there. Those are fluorescent, which I find work very well. You might be able to get one of those second hand inexpensively as many people switch to higher power lights. I found the Fluval Ebi lights to be pretty much perfect for tanks up to 9 gallons. (I tried them on my Specs, too.) I never had any problem with algae with them.
> 
> However, you might find that your Spec light works just fine, especially in a room with a bit of natural daylight.


Thanks for the help.  
I'll look into the lights you suggested.
I've been looking at the 18" Current USA Satellite LED + and the 18" Current USA Satellite Plus Pro LED at J&L.
They are pretty powerful for a 5 gallon but, the light intensity on the Pro Plus is adjustable.
If I went with either of these I would have to go pressurized CO2 also.
This could end up being a very expensive 5 gallon tank.


----------



## geealexg

architeuthis said:


> Now I have to find some ammonia so I can start cycling the tank.
> Definitely have to look into replacing the light.
> Mine doesn't seem like it would work even for low light plants.
> geealexg's beautiful Spec V's look so much brighter than my tank does. .


It looks brighter because I shot the pictures in a very dark room lol.

Here is the latest picture of the Fluval Spec III Betta/Boraras tank (~6 months old). As you can see in a fully lit room, the LEDs barely brighten up the tank. I agree that the LED lighting is not very bright, so you should supplement it with additional natural daylight from the windows.










Using Camera flash helps a lot in close-up fish selfies:


----------



## geealexg

"As much as it is challenging to create a healthy and thriving fish tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating miniature ecosystems on a small desk - having live fish, shrimps, plants, and micro-infusoria co-existing with one another inside small, enclosed environments. Nano tanks are a constant reminder of the immense power & responsibility that humans have in shaping our natural world and that life thrives within our oceans, rivers, and water bodies within a delicate balance." 
(literally--nano tanks can crash faster than larger aquariums)



Sneakerpimp said:


> Very nice.
> 
> How are the emerald dwarf danios compared to CPD's in colouring and behavior?


Emerald Dwarf Danios (Celestichthys erythromicron) are a little bit more shy than the CPD's (Celestichthys margaritatus) lol margarita cocktails. The females are much more pale than the males (tan/gray color) and have thinner stripes. Males have much broader, blue stripes. In terms of their movement, both species like to dart in and out of plant cover. However, the Emerald Dwarf Danios like to "flutter their pectoral fins" (like an aquatic hummingbird haha) unlike CPD's. Nano tanks are perfect for these fish, because they are less visible in larger tanks. They also need lots of plant cover and a decent sized group of their own kind, or they will hide a lot and become very elusive. I'll post some pictures later of the fish in the Fluval Spec tanks, if you are interested. Note: I bought all of the CPDs/Badis from April's Aquarium.

Camera Flash has been enabled to show their body patterns better ->

Some of my Emerald Dwarf Danios (Celestichthys erythromicron, 2cm in size) sparring:
Part 1: The Staredown.








Part 2: The Wrestling Match.









Some of my Celestial Pearl Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus, 2cm in size) shoaling:









My two Scarlet Badis (Dario dario, 2cm in size) are currently being kept in a different Fluval Spec V tank than the Black Tiger Dario (Dario sp. 'Myanmar', 3.5 cm in size), because they are mortal enemies with each other. The Scarlet Badis do get along well with each other surprisingly. They like to chill under the shade of the rosewood branchwood.








Into the light









I wish people and pet stores stopped calling CPD's "Galaxy Rasboras" and Emerald Dwarf Danios "Emerald Dwarf Rasboras". They are actually more closely related to danios. They also kind of look like baby trout and salmon.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-margaritatus/
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-erythromicron/

Although I personally just supplement the tanks with natural daylight from the windows, great alternatives to the stock LED Fluval Spec light are here:
http://spec-tanks.com/options-for-fluval-spec-light-upgrade-v-iii/


----------



## wslam

architeuthis said:


> Thanks for the help.
> I'll look into the lights you suggested.
> I've been looking at the 18" Current USA Satellite LED + and the 18" Current USA Satellite Plus Pro LED at J&L.
> They are pretty powerful for a 5 gallon but, the light intensity on the Pro Plus is adjustable.
> If I went with either of these I would have to go pressurized CO2 also.
> This could end up being a very expensive 5 gallon tank.


I heard the Current USA Satellite series are good for spec tanks. I have a Finnex Stingray I picked up from the states, it's way cheaper than buying lights here (except the exchange rate is really bad)


----------



## architeuthis

Went with the 18" Current USA Satellite Plus Pro.
Alot more light.


----------



## architeuthis

Has anyone gotten their Spec V to actually skim the surface film off of their tank?


----------



## wslam

architeuthis said:


> Has anyone gotten their Spec V to actually skim the surface film off of their tank?


Yeah you raise the outflow nozzle up to break surface tension. It's worked for me so far. I also found someone that taped a piece of plastic (yogurt lid) on the filter vents, and he claimed it helped stopped backflow of water above the sponge back into the tank and helped surface skimming.


----------



## architeuthis

Thanks. 
I saw an article on partially blocking the overflow with a plastic baffle to increase the speed of the water through the overflow to pull the 
surface film into the filter, but, I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## MDT

I have the Spec V as well. Great tank for a beginner, but I don't recommend it for shrimps. The filter compartment draws in baby shrimps and it makes it so difficult to get them out. They wont necessarily die right away in there but you probably wont be able to get most of them out. I lost a good dozen or so babies in there.

On the other hand, it's great for small fish or a betta tank. It comes with everything you need for a low tech tank, although the stock light could be better.









This was my tank. I added a HOB and DIY CO2 and used a different light to support the plants I was growing.

Overall a great tank for beginners, but if you got the experience and know-how, you'd be better off building your own tank due to the restrictiveness of the Spec V. Can't speak for other tanks though. I think the Edge looks great and I'd buy it if I had more money. lol


----------



## dcee604

MDT, you could use some panty-hose to block the filter comparment, or use some mesh, like in this link:
How to Make Fluval Spec Stainless Steel Overflow Cover


----------



## architeuthis

The surface film has cleared itself up.


----------



## guppygeorge

I am looking for suggestions to "habitate" my Fluval spec v tank. I originally had it reserved for some crs that I will be getting from "seahorsefanatic"  but I have acquired a beautiful 7 gal Fluval Ebi from a fellow BCA member and that Fluval now has; "reserved for Anthony's beautiful crs's " on it:bigsmile:
So..........now back to my original request. I am looking for ideas from the "nano experts" on this thread as to which fish to put into my spec v. 
I am ruling out kilies as I currently have four different species of killies housed in four ten gallon tanks, so any other smaller fish suggestions would be welcomed. "geealexg", you have posted several f your beautiful nano tanks .....do you have an ideas for an easy-to-maintain nano tank. I currently have the tank conditioned and running with a few common endlers and some healthy wendala growing on nice small pieces of wood. Also have upgraded led lighting on the way :bigsmile:


----------



## geealexg

guppygeorge said:


> I am looking for suggestions to "habitate" my Fluval spec v tank. I originally had it reserved for some crs that I will be getting from "seahorsefanatic"  but I have acquired a beautiful 7 gal Fluval Ebi from a fellow BCA member and that Fluval now has; "reserved for Anthony's beautiful crs's " on it:bigsmile:
> So..........now back to my original request. I am looking for ideas from the "nano experts" on this thread as to which fish to put into my spec v.
> I am ruling out kilies as I currently have four different species of killies housed in four ten gallon tanks, so any other smaller fish suggestions would be welcomed. "geealexg", you have posted several f your beautiful nano tanks .....do you have an ideas for an easy-to-maintain nano tank. I currently have the tank conditioned and running with a few common endlers and some healthy wendala growing on nice small pieces of wood. Also have upgraded led lighting on the way :bigsmile:


If you want shoaling/schooling fish, I personally put small rasbora or danio species like Sundadanio sp. (Neon Blue/Green Rasbora), Microdevario sp. (Lime Green Kubotai Rasbora), Boraras sp. (Three-Spot Rasbora, Phoenix Rasbora, Chili/Mosquito Rasbora, Strawberry Rasbora, etc.), or even Celesichthys sp. (Emerald Dwarf Danio, Celestial Pearl Danio). I also find that small rainbowfish like Gertrudae and Threadfin Rainbows or tiny tetras like Ember Tetra, Green Neons, and Ruby Tetra do fine with the Fluval Spec tanks. If you are looking for a bigger challenge, Badis species can do great if you cultivate your own live food (daphnia, brine shrimp, microworms, etc.)

To make it easy to maintain with higher livestock bioloads, make sure you use extra biomedia (Seachem Matrix, Eheim Substrat Pro, Fluval Rings, etc.) and the addition of purigen in the Fluval Spec V filter compartment slots. I really love that "sump system" that is integrated very well in the Fluval Spec kits.


----------



## April

I take the charcoal out and add another bio rings in .
My Darios and tiny fish I feed some decamp brine eggs to be sure they eat in the beginning . The darios will pick at flake etc eventually. 
Pygmy cories go well in the spec also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift

Im a fan of the innovative marine tanks. I have two!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

shift said:


> Im a fan of the innovative marine tanks. I have two!


WOW and I thought my reef tank was packed! Beautiful nanoreef my friend.


----------



## guppygeorge

Thanks April and "geealexg" for all of the ideas/suggestions &#55357;&#56832; I had thought that danios would be a good choice. Pretty easy to keep and a great variety of species to choose from. As far as "cultivating" my own live foods.....I do hatch brine shrimp daily for my killies, so I have the bbs available to feed my nano fish &#55357;&#56832; Thanks for the reminder of added biomedia. I will definitely take into consideration some of the median you two have suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## guppygeorge

Couldn't help myself  I was at King Ed today picking an external breeding trap and I wandered downstairs and saw some nice zebra danios....long and short, after some quick bargaining with Jui, I walked out with 1/2 dozen.....I am presently conditioning them into my Fluva spec V :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

Whoops ....I was fortunate enough last night to scoop another beautiful Fluval Ebi from another good BCA member :bigsmile: So....... now I have another nano to "populate"  I/m trying to decide whether to go with another species/colour of shrimp or do some smaller fish...hmmmmmmm.....nice "dilema" to be in  Not looking for any suggestions or feedback. Just thought I'd share.....


----------

